# Need help deciding on Fursona species, help?



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

*First off... I am new to FA forums.
If this is in the wrong place, please kindly inform me and I will delete it.
*I am however, not new to the Furry world.


So I've been having issues with a fursona. I am one of those individuals who think they finally found their fursona, and behold, a week later they change it to an entirely new animal because of obsession.

So I thought, who better to ask then other furries?

*So lets start with what I'm looking for:
*Firstly. I really don't want the typical fursona, dogs, cats, wolves etc.
If you feel I am a one of the more popular species, please specify on a breed.
ex. Cat - Sphynx, american shorthair, egyptian mau, etc.

Exotic or unusual is the way to go for me.

*Things I have been in the past:*
Cat, Lynx, Cheetah
Deer
Sheep, goat
Bear
Wolf, Dog, Fox
Dragon


*So whats my personality like? That plays a big role.
*Well... I find it difficult to fully describe myself in short.



I am a fun loving, open minded, person.
I am very creative and artistic in all media.
I am loyal to a fault, and have strong attachments towards love, and romance. I allow myself to get attached to someone so much that it will more then likely hurt me in the long run.
I have a hollywood view on romance.
I am childish, but mature, yet still immature in a sense.
I'm extremely dependent on other people.
I love the outdoors, especailly wide open plains, mountainous regions, and temperate / tropical forests.
I'm not an incrediably active individual...
I enjoy warm places, but still enjoy seeing snow.
I am very androgynous, and fucking love it.
I enjoy tribal / primitive things.
I am very disorganized, and actually enjoy clutter and cannot stand a perfectly clean spotless environment.
I am usually a happy, peppy, kind, playful, caring person.
I can be a complete bitch and aggressive.
I enjoy climbing rocky surfaces, trees, running in nature, and jumping.
Places I adore and would like to visit are: Scotland, Africa, New zealand, Australia, Japan
I am a omnivore, but I eat more meat then I do vegetables or fruit.
I have food agression.
I love to explore.
I'm terrified of bugs, the dark, and heights.
I'm more diurnal then nocturnal.
The sun is one of my best friends.
I *can* be a strong voiced individual and view myself more as a leader then a follower.
I can be a very shy timid idividual.
I don't like big groups of people and prefer a smaller, close group of people.
I am very easily obasessive over anything, from a fandom, to a object, to a person, etc.
If you want to know anything else that will help you, help me, just ask~


*How others have described me:
*
My lover: you're crazy and very willful but you're cute and delicate at the same time

Tokaga: Snuggly on a good day, playful, ya got some bitchy in ya, loveing, respectfull, sily*,*pervy, cuddle-slut?

random friend: cute and caring, but strong and not afraid to speak your mind

Gaurdian Angel:
Warii: Noun; somone of small proportion who is a spazzum of cute hyperactivity and at times, innocence. Contraire; the opposite side of the same coin can be quite intelligent and devious but painfully enjoyable.

*I hope this is enough information and can help you all, help me find my true fursona!
Thank you!
*​


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 11, 2010)

buffalo? mountain goat?


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> buffalo? mountain goat?


Goats been a thought for awhile now... I've gotten that a few times.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 11, 2010)

Warii said:


> Goats been a thought for awhile now... I've gotten that a few times.


 that was going to be the first choice i was going to write


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 11, 2010)

You know, I went through the same thing earlier today, except i had a wider range. Take a look
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=59832


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogbreath3721 said:


> You know, I went through the same thing earlier today, except i had a wider range. Take a look
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=59832


This isn't neccesarily help...
You seem to given two options.
I'm looking through the entire animal kingdom.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 11, 2010)

I had the same issue when choosing mine.. but I've had this one for a good long while,
and I've yet to get sick of it or question my decision. :> It'll come to you in due time..
If you really cant decide between a few.. when in doubt, mix it up.

I don't care how some people find it lame or whatever they're calling mixed species now..
But If you think you like the look of one species but you relate to another more, then at 
least for me it ended up feeling like the right choice.. not sure how someone else would
feel, but you could always try it. If not, then as I said.. it's really up to you to figure out 
what fits best with you. Asking other people will only get you answers that either you already
thought of, or don't much relate to you at all. 

Also, don't think that mixing has to be 50/50. 
Mine for example, is about.. 85% cat and 15% rabbit. >> (Turkish angora, Dwarf hotot)

Good luck.


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I had the same issue when choosing mine.. but I've had this one for a good long while,
> and I've yet to get sick of it or question my decision. :> It'll come to you in due time..
> If you really cant decide between a few.. when in doubt, mix it up.
> 
> ...



Thanks~ I've considered that but I have mixed feelings.
I know whatever i do find... it will more then likely be mixed with a squid.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 11, 2010)

A friend of mine went Sea urchin / Narwhal :>
Why a squid? xD


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> A friend of mine went Sea urchin / Narwhal :>
> Why a squid? xD


:B I love squids...
I have no damn idea why but they're cute and tickle my fancy.
Just a strong interest for them.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 11, 2010)

.. Tentacle face?


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> .. Tentacle face?


Was thinkin more of tentacles coming from the back  or...
-clears throat-
elsewhere.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Komodo dragon Ftw


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 11, 2010)

>/////////////////>;;;

... Do it.


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> >/////////////////>;;;
> 
> ... Do it.


XD I plan on it!


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 11, 2010)

Go with something furry I think.
Tentacles coming from something non-furry is so cliche`

Besides. It would look baaaaaadassss.


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Go with something furry I think.
> Tentacles coming from something non-furry is so cliche`
> 
> Besides. It would look baaaaaadassss.


Yeah I definately want something fuffy..
I don't really see myself a scalie, or a avian.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

Why not a kind of colorful and proud bird, like a peacock?

Oh, not into birds... hmmm...

Well, if you don't liek heights, maybe not a mountain goat. Those things are FEARLESS.


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Why not a kind of colorful and proud bird, like a peacock?
> 
> Oh, not into birds... hmmm...
> 
> Well, if you don't liek heights, maybe not a mountain goat. Those things are FEARLESS.



Ohyeah they are. :x


----------



## Attaman (Jan 11, 2010)

Using the random generation method I got Steam Imp for you.  I'm... guessing that it doesn't fit your personality / desires.  For instance, wanting to be something fluffy.

Second roll was an Elven Cat.  Essentially a feral feline anthro, in that it's smart enough to speak but still a feline otherwise.  The fact that it cast minor spells (such as disguising itself as a tree limb or minor intent-reading spells) is a slight boost as well.

Third and final attempt at a randomizer (I feel like picking directly is silly as you often just try to push an agenda) was a Ferret... after I re-rolled three times.  Mainly because you said you didn't want to be a scaly, and the first two rolled were a Faerie Dragon (a feral critter about the size of a cat) and a Salamander Fire-Kin (essentially a Lamia but more reptilian, something like Exonund if you will).

So, Elven Cat and Ferret.  Either of those good for you?


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So, Elven Cat and Ferret.  Either of those good for you?



Ferrets been a thought.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, I look at your traits, and pretty much the first thing that comes to mind is some sort of small mammal that travels in packs or pairs in a tropical or exotic environment.

I looked around on wikipedia for animals, and they have lists of animals living in Africa and whatnot. Here are some I thought you might like:

Jackals: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackal
Apparently they live as monogamous pairs, working together to defend a territory.

serval: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serval
This is one I personally like, so my recommendation is a little biased. I don't know much about their behaviors, but they're very cute.

African linsang: http://media.photobucket.com/image/african linsang/FootFace/linsang2.jpg
Didn't find much information on these things, but I just google imaged it and they look like... cat-squirrel-ferrets with cheetah print.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Mammals_of_Africa

Here's a link to the list of african mammals. They have other collections of animals from Asia and Europe, too. :3 Hope this helps!


----------



## Warii (Jan 11, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Well, I look at your traits, and pretty much the first thing that comes to mind is some sort of small mammal that travels in packs or pairs in a tropical or exotic environment.
> 
> I looked around on wikipedia for animals, and they have lists of animals living in Africa and whatnot. Here are some I thought you might like:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much~!


----------

